# Lonestar 180 degree Flip Club



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

I would like to congratulate George Grant being our inaugural member into the Lonestar EV Performance 180 degree club along with Terry Hatfield﻿ who did it a few months later. I didn't know this was going to be a trend, but that makes two vehicles have done a complete 180 after a switch from lead acid to Lonestar lithium cells. George runs a 12module pack no bigger than a single 12V AGM battery. He has a four DC brushless motor drag motorcycle, called electron rush DMC/H, that has a 1.4 second 60 ft time, two speed ducati shifter and it moves out, ripping the tires at least a 100 feet out. He runs a hardened gun barrel as the jack shaft cause he twisted the first one clean off. He lives in Minneapolis and made the 700 mile journey down to Sikeston MO for NEDRA's second annual Sikeston mid-summer event after EVVCON. We will post all the results shortly. I was charging my car when I had a chance to go over and see him make an impressive 7.2 second run among others.


----------



## TerryH (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for all your help, John!! It has been an incredible change for sure!


----------

